# ACC Hoops



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The ACC is once again a very strong conference. UNC is #1 in the land, no surprise there. Everyone had a pretty good non-conference record and the conference play has begun.

Robert......the wolf pack goes down tomorrow, tune in at 11 cst for the show.

Smalls.....you got a week until the turtle feels the wrath. Unless Lonnie Baxter still has some eligibility your squad is in trouble.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

870, just checked out the polls, and UNC is actually ranked #3, so I don't know what your talking about when you say #1 in the nation. Don't get me wrong, the womens team looks good this year, but don't start ranking them #1 yet. sorry, had to call you out when your wrong here......


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

acid makes you hallucinate

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/rankings

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basket ... men/polls/

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/ ... atpoll.htm



> sorry, had to call you out when your wrong here......


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

maybe you should stop taking it then

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaw/polls;_yl ... rYF?poll=1


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1748127


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry to say but UNC mens' basketball has been #1 all season long. From the very start.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

NC State dropped like a bad habit......ouch. Better luck in february Robert.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT....

Any comments 870?

I'm just going to stay classy on this one :beer:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

smalls--January is one thing. But how will the turtles be in March or April?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yes, stay classy, because obviously that's the same thing 870 does and is when Duke or Maryland loses.....

ya right

nice win


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

dleier said:


> smalls--January is one thing. But how will the turtles be in March or April?


Got to play well in January to get that March opportunity...

Keep in mind this team developed late last year as well.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ughh


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

any comments on the game smalls???? Handled your team pretty easily compared to how the #1 team in the nation tried to handle you, and on your own court!!!! ha


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

From what I gathered, you are a women's basketball fan and the BooDevils just lost to Tennesee and are ranked #11. Not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> #1 team in the nation


Appreciate that though still.....the heels aren't ranked #1 anymore, but I'm glad to see that you still hold them in that esteem.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ahhh 870, back on the old crack cocaine again huh.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Duke makes their game against BC tougher than it should have been...another stellar shooting performance.

Maryland played terrible for the first 15 minutes against NC State...dominated the rest of the game. Vasquez still played like a donkey at times, although he matched the Terp's single game assist record thanks in part to Gist, who also shot the lights out tonight.

Tomorrow, UNC and Clemson. This game is win-win for me. Always great to see the lightblue lose and a Clemson loss gives the Turtles sole posession of 3rd place in the ACC for now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't want to eat my own words....but have you ever seen the Clemson-UNC record. It is not pretty, I pitty the tiger and wish great things upon them in the future. They are a storied program that kills their DII non conference opponents and ****s the bed repeatedly.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Double OT 870... I'd bet if there was a swear jar on the block you'd be a brokeman at the moment.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The stress level was fairly high......but the record moves to 53-0 at home against clemson. I slept a lot better knowing that.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Maryland at Cameron tomorrow!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

GO Maryland!!!!

On a different note, these close games are killing me. Carolina by 1 against Virginia tonight, i'm only 25 but one of these games is gonna give me a heart attack.

Lawson is back for saturday against virginia tech.......bring on the ACC tourney.

Maryland by 3 in the ****house they call cameron.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It was a tough night for me and the Terps...congrats Tator.

My pregame thoughts that MD's post game would cause problems for the devils was the antithesis of what the problem was in this game. It was in fact Dukes ability to open up the half-court by playing four guards on the wing and forcing a MD post player to defend someone much quicker a long ways from the basket.We had our chances in the second half. Turnovers killed us again and we walk away with an L.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I also have to give Vasquez credit. He had a select few suspect plays...but if it weren't for him the Terps would have lost by 30. Even in the face of the incredible shooting clinic put on by Singler and Paulus, he was the best guard on that court tonight.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's scary when there 3's aren't falling. that's why they very could possibly be a 1 and done in the tourney.

Nothing like heating up the old rivalry like Coach K and ole Roy exchanging verbals over the airways. March 8th, 8 bells


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> Nothing like heating up the old rivalry like Coach K and ole Roy exchanging verbals over the airways. March 8th, 8 bells


Yeah, that definately adds to the rivalry. What is even better than that however is a easy UNC win and a Duke loss. What a great evening of college basketball.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

33 hours and 36 minutes till gametime...................


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Any last minute predictions? How big is Carolina gonna blow them out?

Should be a joy to watch! Maybe Dickie V will give them their proper cred finally... and stop hypin the Dukie wannabees

lol


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The way I see it.....Carolina 3,798 and Duke 7 all points for duke coming on technical foul shots from Surrey Wood hanging on the rim.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BOOM......#1 seed in the East.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

There number one now but still gonna choke
once the big tourney starts GO TENNESSEE!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

TheProffesional said:


> There number one now but still gonna choke
> once the big tourney starts GO TENNESSEE!


That's a solid call, because Tennessee has been known to run the table numerous times......after a quick count that is 0 national titles. You might be right my boy.....you might be right.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just to put in perspective for you, Texas El Paso has more national titles than you have.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Maybe Dickie V will give them their proper cred finally


U mean DUKIE V. dont U?
Never heard a more biased announcer towards one team..........o wait PA and DUBAY for the vikings never mind!! sorry vikes fans had to do it!! :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ummm...but PA and Dubay are...out...of....Minnesota :huh:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Maybe Dickie V will give them their proper cred finally
> 
> 
> U mean DUKIE V. dont U?
> Never heard a more biased announcer towards one team.......... :beer:


Exactly!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Try John Madden and the Packers.........Huge Man-Crush on Brett Favre!!!!


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

870 ur probably right but the past dont matter
now Tennesse got ranked #1 for the first time
this year and could be there first year winning
the tourney too


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's weird.....only UNC is in their respective title game out of UNC, duke, and tennessee.

I do believe that locks up the #1 seed in Charlotte. Might as well lock UNC up for the final four.

Tator.....nice game. HAHA


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah I watched the Carolina game, it was nice.

congrats, good for you

see you in the Final 4


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

even after losing hopefully Tennessee still
gets a number one seed and yea that UNC game
was a good one Hansborough is a beast!


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

anyone here gonna start up a
march madness tournament?


----------

